# Banded teal?



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I shot a banded blue wing teal Sunday and I was just wondering if any of you guys have ever shot a banded teal. Wondering how common or rare they are. Thanks guys


----------



## huntmallards (Oct 8, 2006)

i have seen a teal with a band once but missed the shot. i guess there pretty rare you don't hear about it often. :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya its my first band too, so im pretty excited to get the info back on it!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

My hunting partner shot a banded green wing last year. That 
was the first banded teal I had ever seen or heard off. Yours is 
the second.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Never even heard of a banded Bluewing before this year.

Durring our early Teal season my 8 year old boy killed 1 then this last saturday I got one.

Havnt seen a band on a duck for several years then I see 2 in the last 4 hunts. :lol:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I was with my buddy on opening day this year shot a banded blue wing teal. You guys should post up your pictures with bands!!!


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i killed a banded bwt here in so il last month during the early teal season.it was babned at cat island , sc on 2/1/06. i wasn't expecting a teal to be banded so i wasn't looking when the dog brought them back. i didn't notice it till i dropped the last one on the pile and it was already laying there. congrats on your band.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I killed a blue-wing teal band prolly about 4 years ago in the early teal & wood duck season we have here in kentucky. Usually in the middle of september. Congrats on the band. :beer:


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

yup got my first duck band last year and it was a bluewing teal! I was suprised as heck when i picked the sucker up!


----------



## SDoldtimer (Oct 12, 2006)

So. Dakota had an early teal season back in the 1960's. I shot a banded teal back then. Over 60 years of duck hunting and I've shot about a dozen banded waterfowl and only one was a teal.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

wow old timer, i bet you have some great stories. i hope i get 60 years of duck hunting.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations on your banded teal. I've never had one. Rare indeed.

SDoldtimer has scanned the skys for many waterfowl seasons. He would have many stories to tell. I have been fortunate enough to share a few of them with him. His upside down shots behind him are my favorite. I'll bet he's out there today.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I two banded teal on consecutive days a few years ago. They were banded like 5 miles from where I shot them and about a month prior.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

SDOLDTIMER

Where are you from?? I'm just curious as I just joined this forum and I am from northeastern SD. We shot right around 700 ducks last year as a group and I think 5 of them were banded, all mallards.

Last years waterfowling was simply amazing. We shot mallards for right around 2 months!! I doubt I will ever get another opportunity like that!! We are still eating duck jerky and sausage!!!


----------



## contender (Sep 14, 2006)

I am from SC and here we shoot a good bit of banded blue wing and green wings.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I personally have never shot one but have seen one before, they are very small


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

me too i have heard of very few banded teal


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

There are more out there than you think.... Here are the totals from this year from two banding stations in ND.

http://www.nd.ducks.org/states/21/news/ ... le882.html


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

3,061 this year...and that is just in two locations!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey Stearns: You heard of possession limit???


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

This is the first one this year, my boy killed it in Sept durring the early Teal season. Banded in 2004 in Alberta...










The 2nd is the one I killed on the 7th. Havnt gotten any info back yet but its a shiney new one on a young bird.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

justund223 said:


> hey Stearns: You heard of possession limit???


We have all of our waterfowl processed at the local meat market. We get it made into jerky and sausage. Which i am pretty sure I mentioned in the post as well.......... sorry if I offended you, but we do it by the book. Thanks for your concern!!!!!!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i just can't see how 12 ducks worth of jerky can last you untill the next season


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

justund223 said:


> i just can't see how 12 ducks worth of jerky can last you untill the next season


So now I can only shoot 12 ducks per season??


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Teal are very common. We get both blue and green wings. About 15 years ago I also shoot a banded blue wing. I found that the bird was banded west of Jamestown and I shot it north east of Jamestown. Now we dont see the number of teal that we do greenheads or gads but teal are still a common sight. Congrats on getting the band. :beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

you can only have 12 ducks in the freezer at any given time, or 6 if your gonna go shoot another limit. its called a possesion limit


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

what do you NOT understand about us getting them processed into jerky and sausage??? i dont have over 12 ducks in the freezer at a time.

Do you have a problem with me having good hunts or what?? Maybe you should go out scouting and try to have a little fun rather than sitting on here trying to make everyone look like a law breaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i shoot plenty of birds, i just don't like when people break the laws. i guess it is not as bad as long as its getting eaten, but there are plenty of people that pack the freezer and up throwing away a ton of birds. its inconsiderate and a selfish act. there is no need to get angry i was just giving you something to think about.

P.S. gotta field with 2000 geese and 1500 ducks in it to hunt in the morning. Maybe if i get lucky i will pst some pics


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm not really mad, just dont see the point in you razzing me when you dont know the facts. Good luck in the morning, we are hunting a pretty good field with 8 guys, so it should be fun.

4 of us shot 11 honkers this morning. I bet we saw well over 400 geese fly by or in our field this morning.


----------

